# Rest In Peace Frank Magallanes aka hastatus



## Formerly_KSLS (Nov 20, 2021)

Sadly Frank passed away on Tuesday.

Founder of Opefe, this man fought for the right to keep these fish and helped change the laws in several states.

He was beyond active in many different forums and was happy to answer any questions. He was a master of piranha identification and the go to guy when you just weren’t sure what you had.

He was kind and confident in his knowledge. I thoroughly enjoyed our conversations. May he Rest In Peace


----------



## Winkyeee (9 mo ago)

Sad, I was talking with him after this interview.


----------



## hydr0shutter (4 mo ago)

So sad. I recall him well. Tons of knowledge. RIP.


----------

